
Posterous is searching for 25 mobile bloggers on campuses across the U.S. - duck
http://mobilebloggers.posterous.com/mobile-bloggers/
======
desigooner
Nice initiative.

I posted the link to this on 2-3 college sports message boards that I'm a part
of ..

